# 2013 Infiniti JX35 Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Ask anyone at Infiniti and they'll tell you the new JX35 three-row luxury crossover is poised to become the brand's second best seller overnight.

Sean McNamera, project manager for the JX, will tell you even more forcefully, commenting that until now the Acura MDX has sat as the segment leader by default, compared to vastly more expensive, truck-based German models like the BMW X5 and Audi Q7.

"We have ticked every box possible with this car," he says. "There is no reason anyone should go anywhere but JX at this point."

That's a lot of confidence, even at a PR-spin press intro, but Infiniti has good reason to be optimistic, especially with the MDX growing old in its product cycle.

More: *2013 Infiniti JX35 Review* on Autoguide.com


----------

